# 3 Boggy Bayou Flounder 4/17/11



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

3 Boggy Bayou Flounder 4/17/11


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I made a deal with one of my little brothers on Sunday. I told him we would bring over some of my grouper and snapper if he would grill it. It was some of the best grouper I've had in a while. Took him out after dinner and it was his first time flounder gigging. He was sure excited after he gigged his first flounder! Only thing that would have made it better would have been about 17 more flounder...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quality fish//Is he addicted with the fever like the rest of us.
Wading or boat? Was raised in Destin and and have gigged a boatload in ValP.
Nice Job
bamafan611


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

12 foot jon boat with a single 100 watt dc light. Get's em every time!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

And yea, he is definitely addicted!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job . Gonna try my luck tonite !


----------

